# Dill and Sour Cream Dip



## SierraCook (Feb 11, 2005)

This recipe is great for dipping veggies or lowfat crackers.  Chives or other herbs can be substituted for the dill.   Roasted garlic is a excellent substitute, also. 

Dill and Sour Cream Dip

3/4 cup nonfat sour cream
1 tablespoon plus 1 1/2 teaspoons snipped fresh dill weed or 1 1/2 teaspoons dried dill weed
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon EVOO
1/4 teaspoon salt, optional

In a small bowl, whisk together all ingredients.  Serve or cover and refrigerate until serving time.


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks good SierraCook. Thanks!


----------

